# Questions about my pied and lutino



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

I want to know how can you tell if a pied is split pearl or was pearl and if a lutino is cinnamon or split cinnamon. 

My pied male seems to have "ghost pearls". How do i know if hes split pearl or a pied pearl. His back is a faded gray where the "pearls" are. 

My lutino pearl hen had 2 pearl parents one of them being cinnamon. Obviously she got the lutino from dad. But how can i know if either parent being cinnamon (idk if it was dad or mom) passed it down to her as a visual or split.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Your Lutino Pearl hen is not split to cinnamon, because females cannot be split to sex reccessive genes. If she was a visual Cinnamon Lutino Pearl she would have a Cinnamon wash to her feathers.This is a 
Lutino Pearl: http://www.sissysbirdcolony.com/IMG_5551_-_Lutino_pearl.jpg
Cinnamon Pearl Lutino: http://www.tieltreasures.com/Mutation/CinPearlLutino1.jpg
Cinnamon Lutino: http://www.justcockatiels.net/lutino.html


The Pied Cock has the pearl gene in him, but you can only tell if he is split to or is a visual by looking at tail feathers. http://www.justcockatiels.net/uploads/2/7/4/9/2749198/6805944_orig.jpg


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is my Pearl Pied male's tail feathers. I got him when he was 2 years old, so the only way I could tail was by his ghost pearls and his tail feathers.


----------



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

Well im not sure. I took some pictures though to see if anyone can tell


----------



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

She is still a baby so im not sure if the cinnamon shows after she molts or as soon as she hatches. She is recently growing in her feathers since she was missing her flight feathers and all of her tail feathers.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It would help to get some photos in better lighting.


----------



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

They are sleeping right now. I can take pictures during the day. Ill upload pics on this thread tomorrow


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Photos in natural light would be best.


----------



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

My webcam sucks. But i tried taking the best pictures i could. If he opens his tail feathers they look a little like your picture. Anyone else can provide pics of their pearl pied male and normal pearl male so i can compare.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm gonna say he's a pearl pied...there appears to be mottling on the bottom of the tail feathers.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yup looks like a Pearl Pied tail to me!


----------



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------

